# #6 Reason I love 1926



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So while I'm stuck in the house I'm rather enjoying my smoking time however as great a smoke as this was it did not mix well with vicodin right after I smoked it I broke into a cold sweat and fell to the floor, my wife warned me about the nicotine and the vicodin but did I listen nooooooo I even smoked it till me fingers burned cause it was so damn good:biggrin: While out there this cardinal kept coming to visit my son and I, it was very cool.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like you better go lay down...nice pics


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like an awesome smoke Jitzy!! :dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I only smoked one, one that by someone of you great guys send to me, but I can say this was the best smoke I had in a long, long time!! I just love this cigar!! It is hard to make a choice between a Padron Aniversary and a Opus "X"!! I think I go for an "X" regarding the strength and boddy, and the Padron regarding the sweet taste!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great pics. Great cigar.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

great cigar there,take it easy bro and enjoy the birds!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That cigar looks yummy.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

your such a padron whore.:biggrin: great pics


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

great pics great cigar... just a little more advice on the whole medicine thin... a couple weeks ago my wife went out with her friend and had 1 margarita at the mexican place...she came home HAMMERED... well the ext day she remembered she took 2 percacet before she left not thinking... AVOID that is was messy! On a side note she was a cheap date


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol!!!I like the fact that cigar live is on your phone, great pics


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Padron has more finger burners then any other cigar I smoke. Love the bird picture too...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Jitzy, I have to shoot straight with you, nobody else here will...you have become a cigar whore and you need help. The first step is to admit that you have a problem!! Come on Jitzy, fess up!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Jitzy, I have to shoot straight with you, nobody else here will...you have become a cigar whore and you need help. The first step is to admit that you have a problem!! Come on Jitzy, fess up!!


That is freaking funny i dont care who u are111 on second thought i think i have that problem... safety in numbers jitzy


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

What bird? You need to lay off the smack sir... :biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Doogie said:


> your such a padron whore.:biggrin: great pics


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I've never had one but it must be great to smoke down to your one finger


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Finger burner alright, thanks for the pics.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Jitzy, I have to shoot straight with you, nobody else here will...you have become a cigar whore and you need help. The first step is to admit that you have a problem!! Come on Jitzy, fess up!!


Problem what problem would someone with 4 humidors a wine cooler a cabinet and a couple thousand smokes have a problem I think not now excuse me while I go shop for some more cigars


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Starbucks:dribble::dribble:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I love the 26s. Glad you were able to enjoy one with the cardinal.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics!!Caffine,nicotine and Vicodon hell'va combo


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great smoke. looks like the bird took some interest


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I would have to say that you thoroughly enjoyed that smoke!!! and the bird did too!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

nice of you to show us pics of your cigar, but did you really need to "flip us the bird" at the end?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats the bird you saw when you hit the deck


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 1 cooler and my wife want to shoot me with my own gun


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jam said:


> I have 1 cooler and my wife want to shoot me with my own gun


i just baught a cooler. the wife has asked me when i'm getting a new humi:biggrin:


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

you are one of a kind my man!!! that is dedication!!!haha!! those padrons are so good they will knock you flat on your back!!! great pictures!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Padrons Rock


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Geez, Joe, maybe you should look into morphine or oxycontin - maybe they go better w/nicotine.

At least you finished the smoke before you went down!:biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I can only imagine what that mix did to you. I was warned about that very thing when I left Mayo's in June. Glad to hear you finished the stick before you went down. I would have felt terrible had you ruined such a great stick by crushing it on the floor when you fell.:biggrin:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, the little red birdie was a signal from above. Too bad you don't know how to take a hint. Are you sure you actually smoked the Padron? Or was it all a Vicodin induced hallucination? Hmmmm.....


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

How Sweet !!!


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice smoke.


----------

